# Ivf at 48



## Till (Jan 6, 2014)

I had ivf in cyprus last week it did not work, what can I do to help it work next time.


----------



## Omelette (Nov 28, 2007)

Sometimes there are possible reasons for failure, sometimes it is simply never known or bad luck. The answer could be age, egg quality, sperm quality, drugs used, your own diet or medical history..... 

I think you need to give a bit more info for the ladies on here to be able to make suggestions eg did you use your eggs or donor, male issues, immune or other medical issues, clinic, number of  eggs or follicles... Perhaps a clinic simply needs to do more tests and make suggestions as to what could be done next time eg donor, ICSI. Consider also diet and alternative therapies. Loads of things actually!


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi till
I'm sorry to hear your ivf didn't work, I too had a failed treatment in December and I found Agates topic "learning from a failed ivf cycle" very informative, you can find it under immune issues and investigations, good luck with next treatment
Xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Till
so sorry you did not get your BFP.
Have you looked into any other clinics? Dogus in N. Cyprus is good, we have our own thread on FF, where you can get loads of info and support.


Serum and Reprofit are very good clinics!! They take women up to 50.


PM me if i can be of any help.  


Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Till - sorry to hear your cycle didn't work. I can recommend Agate's faq too. There are so many reasons why a cycle may not have worked and this really helps. I moved clinics (to the fabulous Serum), had the hidden c test, and had a hysto with implantation cuts. My tailored protocol included ABs, clexane, pred, and intralipids. Luckily my OH's sperm is top notch so we didn't have to do anything different there but there are lots of opportunities there if that is a factor. All this resulted in my DD, born 2 days after my 49th birthday.

Also, have you had a follow up with your clinic to see what they suggest? Was it a OE or DE cycle?


----------



## Till (Jan 6, 2014)

We returned from cyprus last week where we had ivf treatment unfortunately the results were negative . I am 48 my partner is 39 .  His sperm is fine and we used a donor egg as we were told this would be our best chance  from other people's experiences what would be the best thing to do now


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

i would.say check.out serum greece. get in touch with them, if you like what you hear and go with whatever they suggest.  i have just used them for frozen embryo adoption and im now on 2ww.  whether this cycle works or doesnt i cannot recommend them highly enough.  they are fabulous, caring, kind and determined to help as many women realise their dreams as possible.
they will know what moves to make that should be beneficial for you.

sorry about your failed cycle, but good luck to you on your journey 

Jade xxxx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Based on my own experiences, I would suggest getting in touch with Serum. They are everything that Jade has just said. They can do a telephone consultation with you and they are used to older ladies and ladies that have had a lot of issues over the years. I was so impressed with my first contact with them and Penny seemed to understand my issues straight away and make suggestions. They really do care and will tailor your treatment plan for you - so many clinics follow a 'one size fits all' approach. 

I can't praise them enough and wouldn't have my little bundle if it wasn't for Penny and the rest of the team. 

There are quite a few threads on here for Serum, where you can ask questions and read about other experiences. Check then out xx


----------

